# Generator brand question



## chadd77 (Nov 6, 2012)

Im researching wich model of generator is right for my needs. Does anyone have any info on Tahoe? The link to the generator is below. Any help is appreciated. 

Gas Generator


----------



## PeterB123 (Oct 5, 2012)

chadd77 said:


> Im researching wich model of generator is right for my needs. Does anyone have any info on Tahoe? The link to the generator is below. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Gas Generator


What is it that has you looking at this particular generator?

First, I do want to point out that even though the mode is the 9000, it is NOT 9KW. If you look at the owner's manual page 19 ( http://www.tahoepower.org/assets/gas-generator-owners-manual.pdf ), you'll notice that it's max output is 7KW and run output is 6.5KW.

I've searched to find the sound level, but I didn't have any luck.

Honestly, for what they are asking ($3750), I'd really consider going with the Honda EU6500IS. (Go to the camping forums and search for threads about where to purchase the Honda EU200IS, and go to the same place to check the price on the 6500. You'll find the price is about $3800).

You'll lose 1KW in generation (500 Watts max output); however, you'll have a Honda engine (only 1 HP less - 13 vs 14 on the Tahoe), it is an inverter type and it is super quiet. Additionally, your resale would be much higher.

It just seems to me, the price on that generator is fairly steep.


----------

